# Good jobs for people with little to no formal education or minor school?



## troon patrol (Aug 17, 2021)

As the title says she never finished college frankly neither did I but, I make 6+ figures so my attitude has always been fuck school, except trade school. She's willing to take a course around 18 months or so. Right now she is leaning towards pharmacy tech or ultrasound tech as both don't seem to require much school and the salary is adequate. I've took the time run several searches for jobs for her but, I can't see her working blue collar which are the majority of decent pay/low school options out there. Career suggestions?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Aug 17, 2021)

Housewife.


----------



## themotherflippin480 (Aug 17, 2021)

Fascist Frederick said:


> Housewife.


Make me a sammitch


----------



## Cup Noodle (Aug 17, 2021)

Housewife or hooker.  That's all women are good for.


----------



## Honk Hill (Aug 17, 2021)

If you need to ask Kiwifarms and you need to search jobs for her sounds like she'd be best suited to twitch hot tub streaming or selling feet pics on onlyfans, but she's likely not that hot so I suggest youtube videos where she gorges herself with fastfood.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 17, 2021)

Drug dealer or hooker. Or a drug dealing hooker.


----------



## Ramborambo (Aug 17, 2021)

> I make 6+ figures


@troon patrol  the numbers behind the decimal don't count, shit for dick.


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 17, 2021)

You've told us nothing about your GF, her temperament, her work ethic, or her overall intelligence.

Off the top of my head though, waitressing actually pays fairly well if you stay away from diners, although in today's world I don't know how viable that is.

Cosmetology isn't a bad option, but again, even that industry is struggling at the moment. But bitches is always gonna need they hurr did, and I know more than a few women who make good money at it (of course this is the Greater Los Angeles area, so I don't know what it's like where you are.)

Dispatching is good if she can handle stress.

Casinos hire a lot and they pay pretty well.

Doctors offices are good but that requires trade school now. Medical coding and shit. I think it's the same w dental assistants.

The fact is though, unskilled labor is cheap for a reason. If I can throw a rock into the air and likely hit someone who can do your job, then you're not going to be making a whole lot of money. That's just how it is.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 17, 2021)

Some JERK said:


> You've told us nothing about your GF, her temperament, her work ethic, or her overall intelligence.
> 
> Off the top of my head though, waitressing actually pays fairly well if you stay away from diners, although in today's world I don't know how viable that is.
> 
> ...


Or in short; is she hot enough that someone would pay her to be around?


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 17, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Or in short; is she hot enough that someone would pay her to be around?


She's dating someone on Kiwi Farms, so...


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Aug 17, 2021)

op doesnt have a girlfriend lmao


Spoiler



If he did he'd be fucking her, not asking a bunch of autists to find her a job.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 17, 2021)

Picklechu said:


> She's dating someone on Kiwi Farms, so...


I see an opportunity: is she ugly enough that people would pay to not have her around?


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Aug 17, 2021)

6 figures and your wife needs to get a job?
Where do you live, Zimbabwe?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 17, 2021)

if you make 6 figures yourself why on earth would you send your woman to work


----------



## TenMilesWide (Aug 17, 2021)

She died in that car crash, it's time to let her go.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Aug 17, 2021)

CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> 6 figures and your wife needs to get a job?
> Where do you live, Zimbabwe?


She's his girlfriend, not his wife.  OP is a chad and doesn't allow women to sponge off of him I'm assuming.


----------



## troon patrol (Aug 17, 2021)

Some JERK said:


> You've told us nothing about your GF, her temperament, her work ethic, or her overall intelligence.
> 
> Off the top of my head though, waitressing actually pays fairly well if you stay away from diners, although in today's world I don't know how viable that is.
> 
> ...



Like I said shes looking into a medical tech field she has the intelligence for it, not really a people person so she wouldn't be much goood dealing with drunks at a blackjack table work ethic is  what I would call very good. She definitely has the patience to deal with people needing RX filled. 




CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> 6 figures and your wife needs to get a job?
> Where do you live, Zimbabwe?



She needs a_* better *_job, I'm gonna try and not power level here but there are some parts of the country a 3 bedroom house costs $925,000.00. Not to mention her current job is beneath her she imho.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 17, 2021)

I've got some jobs for her.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 17, 2021)

You should become homeless and eat the garbage


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Aug 17, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> her she


Is she black?


----------



## Clark Kent (Aug 17, 2021)

OnlyFans!


----------



## Ozul (Aug 17, 2021)

Okay but in all seriousness, look into something like Sterile processing. It's a medical job that a lot of places will hire without certification or school beyond high school.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Aug 17, 2021)

If your girlfriend murdered you, she could probably take all of your shit and make a career for herself as a professional black widow. Send along my advice!


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Aug 17, 2021)

Prostitute. Shit, someone already said housewife and that's close enough.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 17, 2021)

Youtuber


----------



## MagmaStalker (Aug 17, 2021)

tell cnn that donald trump raped her. probably good for 250k for the rights at least


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 17, 2021)

Bad people skills and no education?

How about a KF moderator?


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (Aug 18, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> I'm gonna try and not power level here but there are some parts of the country a 3 bedroom house costs $925,000.00.


If you "live" in a place like that the solution is to set it on fire and leave.


----------



## part timer (Aug 18, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> She needs a_* better *_job


What job does she already work? I’m sure that’ll give us a better idea of what she’s capable of


----------



## Hathungor (Aug 18, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> Like I said shes looking into a medical tech field she has the intelligence for it, not really a people person so she wouldn't be much goood dealing with drunks at a blackjack table work ethic is  what I would call very good. She definitely has the patience to deal with people needing RX filled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how old she is but if she wants to go into medical tech she better have a shitton of qualifications, unless she's got the money to start a company and pay qualified professionals to do the work for her.

This is only partially sarcastic, but all the jobs that reliably pay well and don't require at least a college degree are blue-collar stuff. Trucking can pay surprisingly well, good workmen like  plumbers, roofers, carpenters etc are really hard to find. If she learns to do any o fthat really well she can make good money.

If she expects to get hired in a cutting edge tech field, not as some maintenance tech but in an executive or research capacity with "no formal education" I've got some bad news...

The way I see it she's got 4 options:
-come up with a good business plan for something she enjoys and start a company
-don that blue overall and get her hands dirty
-go back to school for 3-5 years and get that degree
-move to where a house doesn't cost a million fucking dollars.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Aug 18, 2021)

Silly Rabbit, when talking about girlfriends on this website I know you are telling us that your twink troon bottom doesn't want to go to work and can no longer collect their SSI cheques.  All I can say is that if you where not a Godless sodomite then you wouldn't be coming to this website to ask such questions.  I personally would recommend Twitch or OnlyFans for your lolcow troon "girlfriend."


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 18, 2021)

Shoveling manure


----------



## Uncle June (Aug 18, 2021)

IT

It's attracting women like flies to shit, since tech companies are in desperate need of them to fill quotas. Not much education required to get your foot in the door, and no degree necessary (mostly cert based, but degree certainly helps).


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 18, 2021)

Making soap to sell on Etsy


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 18, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> Not to mention her current job is beneath her she imho.


I hope that is only your opinion and not hers.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 18, 2021)

Post a pic of your girlfriend and I will answer your question


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 19, 2021)

Kiwifarms is always looking for new cows


----------



## Megalodon Jaw (Aug 19, 2021)

Cleaning. Pays fine and is pretty stable if you don't fuck it up which is pretty easy but you would be surprised how many people fuck it up.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 19, 2021)

i dropped out of 7th grade, assign me a job kiwis


----------



## TheRedChair (Aug 19, 2021)

Well....  If she is not squeemish  there is the Death Industry.  Made some serious money when I did it. 
Just do your research in what you like to do. 


Megalodon Jaw said:


> Cleaning. Pays fine and is pretty stable if you don't fuck it up which is pretty easy but you would be surprised how many people fuck it up.


If you are smart you can start your own business in cleaning upscale clients.  There is good money in there too.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 19, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> Like I said shes looking into a medical tech field she has the intelligence for it, not really a people person so she wouldn't be much goood dealing with drunks at a blackjack table work ethic is  what I would call very good. She definitely has the patience to deal with people needing RX filled.


Pharm. tech. is not for her if she is not a "people person". You would not believe the shit that techs put up with from people on the phone and in person. The verbal abuse, possibly physical abuse, psychotic people, junkies, etc...



Ozul said:


> Okay but in all seriousness, look into something like Sterile processing. It's a medical job that a lot of places will hire without certification or school beyond high school.


As long as its not ethylene oxide. You do that, you will die young. It's a well known fact, given that ethylene oxide damages DNA and the sterilization plants generally do not follow safety or environmental regulations.


----------



## Cherry Popcicle. (Aug 19, 2021)

Sell her and buy a better model. This ones defective


----------



## Nig Kang Theory (Aug 19, 2021)

Have her pop out some kids and send them off to the coal mines right away. The earnings will be exponential and you'll be able to afford your modest $950,000.00 house in no time.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 19, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> She needs a_* better *_job, I'm gonna try and not power level here but there are some parts of the country a 3 bedroom house costs $925,000.00. Not to mention her current job is beneath her she imho.


I wouldn't worry about saving up for a million dollar house with her, your relationship clearly isn't going to last.


----------



## Canoodler (Aug 19, 2021)

I hear prostitution pays pretty well.


----------



## Untrue and Dishonest (Aug 19, 2021)

Jesus christ, why are you asking this on Kiwi Farms of all places?


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Aug 19, 2021)

Offshore drilling.

$50K annually, no high school diploma needed.
A great job for idiots


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Aug 19, 2021)

She's useless and also doesn't want to work jobs for useless people. You got yourself a winner right there champ.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Aug 19, 2021)

a hoofsmith.


----------



## Megalodon Jaw (Aug 19, 2021)

TheRedChair said:


> Well....  If she is not squeemish  there is the Death Industry.  Made some serious money when I did it.
> Just do your research in what you like to do.
> 
> If you are smart you can start your own business in cleaning upscale clients.  There is good money in there too.


For that you have to be actually good at cleaning. Real attention to detail stuff and you have to be able to drive. Basic run of the mill cleaning is just be hygienic, dont be an ass.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 19, 2021)

Tell her to take a couple shit temp jobs. Anything involving data entry or general office shit. They pay like garbage, you need to find a new one every year, but they pad out your resume enough that you can get by on "experience" when something actually decent comes up.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 19, 2021)

Dump the NEET who I’m almost positive is just with you for your money (if the whole 6 figures a year thing is even true in the first place, pressing x hard however)

if that’s not an option, McDonald’s? Walmart? If the stupid bimbo doesn’t want to better herself, she’s not going to get a job better than fast food or retail. Minimum wage for minimal skills


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Aug 19, 2021)

If you have to ask kiwifarms she should murder you and just take th Life Insurance


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 20, 2021)

Stripping. Just make sure she doesn't dance to Disney music, that shit is creepy.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 20, 2021)

Lina Colorado said:


> a hoofsmith.


The common phrase for that in American/Br*tish English is a "farrier", and its a rather good suggestion. It does have a certain amount of people contact since you have to explain things to the owners, and the apprenticeship isn't simple, but it is no doubt good money. Equstrians live and die by a good farrier. If one is good enough, and well known enough, in a more upscale part of the country, one could easily do 6 figures.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Aug 22, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> Like I said shes looking into a medical tech field she has the intelligence for it, not really a people person so she wouldn't be much goood dealing with drunks at a blackjack table work ethic is  what I would call very good. She definitely has the patience to deal with people needing RX filled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So assuming this is a genuine question. There are two options that she might find suits her that are high paying jobs and do not require college degrees, though they will require either a lot of on the job learning or she will need to take a qualification for.

Assuming she isn't complete rueb, look into doing air traffic control. All airports have air traffic controllers and while she will need to take qualification courses, and deal with a difficult job it is one of the few jobs that you can do with a highschool degree that pays very well. Depending on her level of skill, she would want to look into regional airports, most traffic controllers can easily take in 90k a year depending on how busy the airport is, with some being over 250k for the larger busier airports. Again it's high stress, but it pays well.

The other will sound like a troll but it is not. Sexing chickens. There is always a need in the industry for people being able to sort male from female. (The males unfortunately are gassed then pulped.) For hatcheries. Some of the top chicken sexers in the world can do 100 chicks per minute, indentifying the sex and tossing them into sorting conveyers.
Top level people in this job can easily make 120k a year or more depending on the hatchery that they work for, but again it's a bit of a mindless task that requires speed and concentration.

Another one is radiologists. This again requires some levels of qualifications, but doesn't take nearly as long as some other medical professionals and pays well.

Edited because someone mentioned farrier.
Leathercrafting specifically in saddles and bridles, it's a craftsmens job that pays exceptionally well since it's a smaller industry with a lot of on the job learning. Alternatively wheelrighting is also an odd job that pays well. (repairing and building carriage wheels.) Most jobs associated with equestrianism pay well and have a lower barrier of entry. 

Things to consider.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 22, 2021)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Another one is radiologists. This again requires some levels of qualifications, but doesn't take nearly as long as some other medical professionals and pays well.


Maybe you're thinking of radiology technician? Radiologists require 4 years of undergrad, 4 years of medical school, and 5 years of residency. Radiology is also part of the E-ROAD specialty group that are known for providing for a reasonable work/life balance. You have to be ranked well in your class to even have a chance.


----------

